# stent replacement thru urostomy



## hhowald (Apr 9, 2012)

For a stent removal/replacement thru a urostomy, would I use 50688?  And 75984 for the radiological guidance?  I also want to attach a 22 modifier because the stent was heavily calcified and difficult to remove.....I've never coded this before so any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 16, 2012)

Was the stent replaced retrograde?  I would not use 50688 unless the patient has an ileal conduit.


----------

